# WANTED: FLORIDA- OCEAN- May 23-30



## urdaddy99 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello there,

I am interested in Florida property, on the beach. Kid friendly. Have a family of four. 

Looking for May 23- May 30. 

Thanks you!
UD


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2015)

That is a holiday weekend ... might be a bit harder to find $100 place on the beach....


----------



## Normita (Apr 12, 2015)

*Wanted Florida Ocean - May 23-30*

Please send me a P.M.


----------



## grobinson19 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a unit in Daytona if your interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urdaddy99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Florida Ocean Request cancelled!!
Thanks.


----------

